
Ask HN: Technical Screen for PM - raleigh_user
Hey! I’ve got a technical screen for a PM role next week. Based on recruiter I will be asked about:<p>AWS
CI&#x2F;CD
Previous applications&#x2F;if any knowledge transfers.<p>The PM role is at a 2bil company building out internal tooling.<p>What should one know, read&#x2F;watch to prepare?<p>My experience is previous saas founder. Wrote entire codebase (albeit, very sloppy because we needed to sell software) and sold first 100k. So in theory, I think I’d be a great fit for running a new product from the ground up. But would love some resources and advice from the smarter engineers here! Thanks.
======
raleigh_user
We ran our entire infrastructure on AWS so I guess I’m familiar but know I’ve
got blind spots.

We ran ECS w docker, ELBs, Route53, used RDS, SES, and probably some others
I’m forgetting. I’ve played with Lambda but am not experienced with it.

